# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Nintendo DS Charger

## bigbenjokazooie

Hey,

Anyone got a spare nintendo ds charger at all?
Lost the young ones and hes going stir crazy...cheers!

----------


## lisagrace

i got a multi charger in tesco for £5, don't know what all the bits are for but it charges the DS. If our DS charger ever turns up (its in the house somewhere) you can have it lol

----------

